# ZHP Package - Aero Kit?



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

Where can I get the front bumper, side and rear bumper kit for either for this 330Ci and 330i?


----------



## shointake (Aug 4, 2008)

That KIT rocks

I want one for my 330i also.. new front.. keep the side skirts Oem.. rear bumper Nah, ill keep it.. i really just want to change the front.. and maybe the side markers.. Clear cause minez are still stock Oem Orange.


----------



## shointake (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.bavauto.com/shop.asp

Great Parts

why not just get a m3 spec front bumper instead?


----------



## De_UnKnOwN_1 (Mar 28, 2005)

I ordered mine from bmw directly. The entire kit was a little over a thousand. Be aware that the kit did not come with instructions; I got lucky finding them in PDF format on the Internet. 

Also, if you order the entire kit, you need to get the rear apron insert (the black piece) for the rear bumper separately. And my kit also did not come with brake ducts or fog light covers. I had to get those separately as well.

I would not do a replica M3 bumper, only because I have heard it does not fit well


----------



## e30e (Feb 27, 2008)

shointake said:


> why not just get a m3 spec front bumper instead?


Maybe because its not a m3? :dunno:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

BMW 3-SERIES said:


> Where can I get the front bumper, side and rear bumper kit for either for this 330Ci and 330i?


Your friendly local dealership. In the USA, customers can order the whole kit for either the coupe or the sedan; I assume that it available in Germany as well.


----------



## woozhp (Aug 16, 2007)

The parts you are asking about are listed as the Mtech II aero kit here in the States. With todays dollar-euro exchange rate you might save money by buying at Tischer BMW and having it shipped. It will only cost you a few keystrokes to find out. It's the perfect touch for the E46. Good luck!


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok, thanks sounds great..


----------



## shointake (Aug 4, 2008)

Im keeping my MTECH 1 aero Package 

just adding a Front License Plate Delete Molding.. and EUro SPec 320 Diesal Brake Air Ducts..

Ive been trying to Look for a front lip for the MTECH ONE.. and No luck.. *fuGGudy*


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

http://www.umnitza.com/product_info.php?products_id=1132


----------

